# Cooltek U3



## Darksaber (Oct 11, 2013)

The Cooltek brand of aluminum cases is produced by Jonsbo, which may not be known to most, but they showed off a full range of cases at Computex - most of them constructed of aluminum. We are taking a look at the Cooltek U3, which is an incredibly compact mATX chassis made purely of aluminum.

*Show full review*


----------



## HouBa (Oct 11, 2013)

*Copy of Cubitek ?*

Nice review. 

However this is identical copy of Cubitek Mini Cube only with front I/O nad power button on other side...


----------



## Shinshin (Oct 11, 2013)

Funny but I just found these by mistake on sale on Aliexpress.
This is not Cooltek U3 but Jonsbo U3.

Their website has info on all cases they have: http://www.jonsbo.com/en/products.html

One seller has these cheaper (depend on the model) and ships worldwide.
Here is the page with many other cases: 
Computer Cases

Thanks for the review!!
I might actually buy one for my next build.


----------



## bim27142 (Oct 11, 2013)

This is indeed Jonsbo cases... the last time I contacted them, they were looking for global partners so this could just be one of it...


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 11, 2013)

too bad, they should place some hdd mounting on the front at least and maybe removable board tray would help much when you installing your hardware


----------

